
Printing null in Java - Rondom
http://www.csc.kth.se/~snilsson/print-null-java/
======
ubertaco
Here, let me save you the research funding:

char[] is an array of primitive chars, which cannot be null because they're
value types rather than reference types.

I recommend looking up a Java tutorial or two on the difference between
reference types (objects) and primitives.

------
cfontes
"With some more research funding I might be able to figure this out!"

come on ...

